# Germany 22-24



## A_Skywalker (Aug 20, 2008)

Hannover 96 v Cottbus

22/08/2008 19:30 BST
  1.60 3.60 5.00 All Bets (25) 
Bor. Dortmund v Bayern Munchen

23/08/2008 14:30 BST
  2.95 3.25 2.20 All Bets (25) 
Hamburger SV v Karlsruhe

23/08/2008 14:30 BST
  1.45 3.90 6.50 All Bets (25) 
Hertha Berlin v Bielefeld

23/08/2008 14:30 BST
  1.70 3.40 4.50 All Bets (25) 
Hoffenheim v Bor. Monchengladbach

23/08/2008 14:30 BST
  1.85 3.30 3.90 All Bets (24) 
VfB Stuttgart v Bayer Leverkusen

23/08/2008 14:30 BST
  1.85 3.40 3.75 All Bets (25) 
Werder Bremen v Schalke 04

23/08/2008 14:30 BST
  2.00 3.25 3.40 All Bets (25) 
Bochum v Wolfsburg

24/08/2008 16:00 BST
  2.70 3.25 2.35 All Bets (25) 
FC Koln v Eintracht Frankfurt

24/08/2008 16:00 BST
  2.15 3.25 3.05 All Bets (25)


----------

